# Used 48 inch all-glass strip light needs new ballast



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I have an excess Al-Glass 48-inch strip light (brown plastic with wood grain panel). I would like to offer for sale to the club members first. 
It is fitted for 2 -55 watt compact fluorescent bulbs. I have used it for the past 11 years over one of my 55 gallon tanks.
The electronic ballast has failed. The ballast is located above the reflector and would not be difficult to replace.
An identical replacement ballast is $23.50 + $9.95 shipping + possible sales tax.
I have 2 used bulbs that were still working when the ballast died. I also have two brand new, unused bulbs. 
The new bulbs are Eiko brand 6500k blubs rated at 20,000 hours.

As an alternative this would seem to be an excellent enclosure for
fitting out with AHSupply.com or similar lighting upgrade kits.

I am asking $30.00 cash. Pickup in Rockwall or perhaps the White Rock Lake area.
Email me directly if you have interest.

Bobalston9 At yahoo D O T com


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What size of bulbs?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Each bulb is a double tube approx 22-inches long. The fixture holds two bulbs.

bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

those would be 55/65w bulbs 21-23 inches long the 96w bulbs are 31-34 inches long, the 128w bulbs are 40-46 long. those would give you enough light over your salt tank robert.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Get a Fulham Workhorse 5 ballast. It will do a number of bulbs.
www.naturallighting.com has good prices.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

As I said in my original post, it uses 55 watt compact fluorescent bulbs. two bulbs in the fixture.

The exact replacement ballast is a Work Horse WH5-120-L

Bob


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

WH5-120-L

WH = Work Horse
120 = 120 volt 
L = long case

Will do a number of bulb types and qty


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Since Work House has a variety of ballasts that is why I posted the specific one in use in this fixture.

Bob


----------

